# Charging a mod wirelessly.



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/8/18)

Ordered a couple of wireless charging modules, the idea was to use it with my phone. Unfortunately the module charges almost any phone except my phone. So thought of sticking it to my mod and see if it works and guess what it does !!



I am soon planning to open up the mod and see if I can fix it to the side of the mod. 
Before anyone says this, I know it's easier to charge the batteries in an external charger etc etc, I just want to have some fun and if I am successful I will be the proud owner of the first wirelessly charging mod or am I wrong there is already one existing ?.
Anyway I am soon going to try this. Lets see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## acorn (2/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Ordered a couple of wireless charging modules, the idea was to use it with my phone. Unfortunately the module charges almost any phone except my phone. So thought of sticking it to my mod and see if it works and guess what it does !!
> View attachment 140747
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.vaporshark.com/wireless-charging-base

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/8/18)

acorn said:


> https://www.vaporshark.com/wireless-charging-base
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


I see it's the base, so the mod is wireless too because it doesn't mention it in the description of the mod. Anyway I will still try to get my mod go wireless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/8/18)

Anyone has experience with wires that are thin as hair ? Never soldered wires so thin.


----------



## acorn (2/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I see it's the base, so the mod is wireless too because it doesn't mention it in the description of the mod. Anyway I will still try to get my mod go wireless.


Yes the Vapordna shark was quite a state of the art mod in it's day, never owned one myself and the first as far as I could remember with wireless charging capabilities. Don't see much of them around on the forum anymore though. Still like you're concept and keep playing, keen on seeing the outcome of your experiment.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Ordered a couple of wireless charging modules, the idea was to use it with my phone. Unfortunately the module charges almost any phone except my phone. So thought of sticking it to my mod and see if it works and guess what it does !!
> View attachment 140747
> 
> 
> ...



awesome.I was thinking the same thing but you are doing it.well done Bai

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (6/8/18)

Lol Faiyaz, our resident mad scientist.
Keep going dude, very interesting indeed!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JiveshB (15/8/18)

Sounds like an awesome idea, my only question would be what would wireless charging do to the life/ longevity of the batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/8/18)

JiveshB said:


> Sounds like an awesome idea, my only question would be what would wireless charging do to the life/ longevity of the batteries?


Shouldn't make a difference because it's just another way of delivering current to the battery. Besides the wireless modules deliver a current of 1amp to the charging circuit of the mod and not directly to the battery.


----------



## JiveshB (15/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Shouldn't make a difference because it's just another way of delivering current to the battery. Besides the wireless modules deliver a current of 1amp to the charging circuit of the mod and not directly to the battery.


Ah i see, so shouldn't be any different to plugging in a normal USB charger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JiveshB (15/8/18)

Did you get the modules locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/8/18)

JiveshB said:


> Did you get the modules locally?


Yes, china town at sable square.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/8/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar please post some pics of the modules. Would like to try them out too.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar please post some pics of the modules. Would like to try them out too.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/8/18)

Cool, will see if I can find it. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/8/18)

Ooooh that's nifty and cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

